# Where has your hav(s) been arount the world



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

i want to know where you all have taken your hav(s) with you we take our havanese every where!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So far, Izzy's been to all the NE states, NY (NYC and Northern NY), Florida (Orlando, Cocoa Beach, Clearwater Beach, North Captiva), and Virginia Beach.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Well let me count .... this year Miss Daisy traveled from Omaha, NE to the gulf of Mexico, back home for 4 days before heading off to Oregon on the way to Alaska. The Alaska trip was 9,200 miles. 
She is a great traveler and a people magnet wherever she goes. Later this month we will be off to an RV rally in Wisconsin. People from previous rallies greet us with "oh, you are the people with Daisy". Two introverts like us need an ice breaker like her!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..let's see. Miss Gucci has been to Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, NYC, Florida, South Carolina, North Carolina, DC...

Not bad for 2 years old.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo was in SC, GA, VA, NYC, NJ, MI, and Germany (Berlin). We also travelled through these places w/o stopping though: PA, MD, WV, and Holland.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny and Lulu have been to Arizona, Nevada, Texas, New Mexico, Colorado, Tennessee, Kentucky, West Virginia, Virginia, Washington DC, Oklahoma, Missouri, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Arkansas, Mississippi and Louisiana.
Gabby has stayed in Calif so far.
Oh, Vinny was born in Florida so I guess you could say he's been there, lol.
Carole


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

BJ has been to Nebraska and Arizona so far (in addition to California). He's a good traveller! Jane


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has spent the night in Georgia, Tennessee, Alabama, Florida, North and South Carolina, Louisianan, Texas, Arizona and California.


----------

